# H.O. Junkers



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I've only been racing HO slot cars for 10 years.

But, has anyone on this slot car forum noticed how bad the HO pancake motor slot cars are compared to the HO inline motor slot cars *?*

What I mean is, I don't know of one part on all of the pancake motor slot cars that works better than any of the component parts on every inline motor slot car I've had.

__________________


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I think it all depends on what you like, I personally can only stand to run an inline car for about 5-10 minutes, to me it gets boring as soon as you turn your best lap, after that its just holding the throttle down until it flies off the track, & I go back to a T-jet. Same thing goes for working / modifying both cars, I cant tell you how many cuss words I said on the first shoe hanger I had to fix on an inline, at the time I vowed never to fix another, but that has since changed. 

I like tinkering with the "Model A's" and as you say maybe evolution has made some better parts, but I still like making the T-jets go faster, and they generally dont explode when you hit the wall. 

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I would be curious to know if the pancake cars are 
1. all pancake cars
2. just original Aurora pancake cars
3. just Auto World pancake cars
4. just Model Motoring pancake cars
5. just Faller pancake cars
6. other
?


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Inlines are too "generic" for me, not a challenge! you've built/driven one......
Of course I'm partial to the Aurora chassis, but each one has it's own personality! If you are comparing the AW/JL pancake reproduction, they are inferior to the Aurora pancake, it's no comparison. Get yourself some original Aurora pancake chassis' and don't let the modern reproduction taint your opinion of the original "masterpiece"!! My fastest pancake, will beat your fastest inline!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Tried inlines. ZizzzzblurzizzzblurzizzzblurzizzzblurzizzzblurWhack!.....ZizzblurzizzzblurzizzzblurWhack.......crap. Broken

Love TJets
Whizzzhangontheedgewhizzzslidethetailabitwhizzzclickagainstthecarinthenextlaneand keepgoingwhizzhaveagreatduelsidebysideandactuallybeabletoseeitwhizzzzcrash...putitbackonandracesomemorewhizz. Race the same car week after week and never break a chassis or wipe out a car in a crash. Priceless

Just my opinion from both sides of the fence. Run what you love.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

SuperFist said:


> I've only been racing HO slot cars for 10 years.
> 
> But, has anyone on this slot car forum noticed how bad the HO pancake motor slot cars are compared to the HO inline motor slot cars *?*
> 
> What I mean is, I don't know of one part on all of the pancake motor slot cars that works better than any of the component parts on every inline motor slot car I've had.


 
What are you getting at? This sounds like a troll statement.

Pancakes & inlines are different animals, no need to call one a junker while saying every part is better on the other. Makes you sound like a tool.

Stick to what you like if that's what floats your boat, or learn to appreciate the differences.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

My fastest pancake, will beat your fastest inline! 

Careful Jim,i might take you up on that offer,lol:wave::wave:

Both have their merits.
Sounds to me like he's speaking from frustration Doba,more then trolling,maybe offer to help him,instead of leaping on him
Rick


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Troll*

Most of the slot car racing I’ve done is with modified FRAY style Aurora T-Jets.

I know a lot of people like them, but personally I still can’t justify the attraction of using something that is an inferior design like the pancake motor slot cars.

The slot cars without traction magnets like Aurora T-Jet, AFX Magnatraction / AW Thunderjets & X-Traction that I've had don't work as well as the BSRT G-Jet, Wizzard Thunderstorm, AFX G Plus and Amrac.

And I can make them all run close to the same lap times by adjusting the power supply depending of which ones I'm using.

__________________


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't worry SF,you're not the only guy who thinks they're a bit outdated.:wave:

I don't hate them,but i sure don't like the complicated little buggers.

I'm a racer,and i'd rather be practicing my driving skills,then spending that same amount of time building a car,but it depends on what you like,some guys love building them,but don't hardly use them once they're built,me i hate the building part,but love driving,and that's where an inline shines

Rick

Ignore Doba,if you don't agree with him,he automatically assumes you're a troll.
I've had the odd go around with the man,and his greatest thing is using the troll word,if you don't toe his line in the sand.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

SuperFist said:


> I know a lot of people like them, but personally I still can’t justify the attraction of using something that is an inferior design like the pancake motor slot cars.
> 
> The slot cars without traction magnets like Aurora T-Jet, AFX Magnatraction / AW Thunderjets & X-Traction that I've had don't work as well as the BSRT G-Jet, Wizzard Thunderstorm, AFX G Plus and Amrac.
> 
> __________________


*Both platforms need a guide to keep slotted to rails power position. But traction magnets ? That just loses me every time regardless if it's a BSRT car or the goofy neo dot in the AW cars which was put in to cover up the design and material issues ! Real road and oval cars can and do drift regularly. If your going for straight line speed it's another deal to discuss . JMHO and only means a hill o beans to those who like beans ! 

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

another view...the pancakes have a greater selection of body types and a easier to modify post body mounting system; however, I would love if the pancakes if they could handle a high bank turn...might just be my track and limited experience but they seem to just fall off so until I can make that happen I'll just put on my dirty, dusty tires on my tyco/mattel and life-like for that drifting action.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't race, so speed isn't a factor for me. To say that a T jet is a "Junker" is a bit uncalled for. Considering the the majority of these chassis are 40- 50 years old, and there are tons of them still in use today says something. 

Every inline chassis I've ever tried to take apart, broke. I have yet to take one apart and put it back together and have it run. As for inferior, shall we consider the Atlas, Lionel and Bachmann box motor and gear set ups inlines too?


----------



## theking43 (May 1, 2012)

Doba nailed it.

T-Jets and in-lines should not be compared "apples to apples". I like both, each for their own attributes. I grew up on T-Jets and there is a certain nostalgia that gives them charm and brings back fond memories. Nothing wrong with that. Although old technology, people restore classic cars to their original condition. Why? Because of their charm and fond memories. Don't get me wrong, in-lines have their own qualities on the track as technology moves along in the slot car industry. They are faster, hold the track better and are more suited for high speed racing. It's all good. "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hornet said:


> Ignore Doba,if you don't agree with him,he automatically assumes you're a troll.
> I've had the odd go around with the man,and his greatest thing is using the troll word,if you don't toe his line in the sand.


 
Find me a post where I have called you a troll and I will buy you an inline.

Superfist has had his "vacations" from this site before for starting crap, so if it quacks like a duck . . . well, ya know. You earn your permanent record.

My point is you don't jump in and call an entire class of cars junkers while saying another entire class of cars is better in every aspect. You either don't appreciate both styles, or you are looking to raise a stink in a board where you know it is dominated by pancake fans / racers. That's a troll move.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I guess Formula Vee must be the junkers of the 1:1 racing world.



(not really hating on Formula Vee... just saying there's lots of stronger, faster stuff out there, and still, plenty of folks seem to be having fun with it. heck, I think racing ANYTHING is fun, even shopping carts. you just have to be in the proper frame of mind.)

--rick


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LMAO,you were the guy who brought the dictionary description into a conversation Dobby.
Describing to me what a troll was,short memory or alzheimers,i don't care what you call it,but you've flung the troll description out more then most.
And i for one am getting tired of you calling guys trolls just because you don't like what they're saying
Everybodies allowed their own opinion,maybe some shouldn't voice it,but they're still allowed to have one, but you don't seem to grasp that concept:wave:
The conversation didn't require anybody to be called a troll,or somebody to say they were trolling,even by you.:wave:

If you hadn't pee'd me off slightly Dobby old boy,i'd build you a fast inline so you can actually see what ones capable of,but i only send cars out to guys i figure that know their head from their bottem end,and you my lad don't qualify,sorry

Rick


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I wouldn't go so far as to say Superfist is a troll, but posing a question like this on a board with mostly pancake fans...yeah that's a trollish move. (I just got done having it out with SCI's "house troll" and don't have the patience.)

Anyway, no you can't compare the two. Its a conversation that goes nowhere. At my home 1:1 speedway there's guys who wanna race expensive purpose built Late Models, and there's guys who want to run souped up old cars from the 70s in the Street Stock division. And believe me, there's guys who have the means to run Late Model, but stay at the SS level because, frankly, they're idea of relaxing is tinkering with old Novas and Monte Carlos out in their garage.

So its sorta like that. There isn't any "better or worse"...its just whatever you like. 

Arguing about that doesn't really make a whole lot of sense.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hornet said:


> LMAO,you were the guy who brought the dictionary description into a conversation Dobby.
> Describing to me what a troll was,short memory or alzheimers,i don't care what you call it,but you've flung the troll description out more then most.
> And i for one am getting tired of you calling guys trolls just because you don't like what they're saying
> Everybodies allowed their own opinion,maybe some shouldn't voice it,but they're still allowed to have one, but you don't seem to grasp that concept:wave:
> ...


 
Keep editing your post bud maybe it'll make sense at some point.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Cmon guys. I know I'm only a sorta "junior member" of the fraternity here, but I know you're both good guys. HT is better than that, isn't it?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

So lemee see here...

We're taking an ancient design whose base platform has remained unchanged for 50 years and then been restrictively inbred by years of racing development.

and comparing it to...

...the evolutionary recipient of 40 years of continued engineering development and factory support. 

Again with the asked and NEVER answered question. Like a jillion times before. We're trying to compare a Prairie Schooner to a Tesla Roadster and expecting different results. Hovering right at the edge of the definition of insanity; so I kinda see Doba's point.

The answer is that it all goes back to platform basics: power to weight ratio, center of gravity, axle track, blah blah blah. It is the point at which HO slotcar evolution really interbred with the larger scale inlines and the combined conventional wisdom of the golden era. 

Trying to compare dead and living branches on the same family tree is fruitless.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*orange apples*

well, back for now.
I see none of my questions regarding generation/make of pancakes cars was completely answered.
but, it seems FRAY SS cars are the culprit.
it takes a lot of patient building to produce one that is consistently fast and there may be speed secrets that I still don't know.
but, properly built, a FRAY SS type can handle as well as a traction magnet car and be a lot of fun to play with (read toys, still toys no matter what their cost).
I have, on occasion, *assembled the best quality parts* from the best manufacturers of inline chassis *in a matter of minutes and eclipsed the ET record* on their own track at their own voltage during their own nationals.
I no longer hold that record and probably a faster car was built within a week, but it hasn't run in my presence.
getting the correct balance of armature design, magnet strength, magnet down force, gear ratio, wheel/tire size/diameter is still a matter of experimenting until the correct set up works the best.
in many cases (guilty) some of us are saved the effort of all that hit or miss trials and are told the best combination of parts right down to the part numbers and the dimensions that work best.
in my victory I followed a formula and added some fine tuning that I had learned on 1/24 scale cars that made the difference.

I have to agree, that comparing one style of chassis to a completely different design is fruitless.
making certain statements in biased company is usually designed to produce only one effect.
I have been the statement maker! probably will again at some time.
I do not deny my purpose or my cause when such circumstances arise.

perhaps less inflammable words can be used when pointing out said circumstances, but, really, it is what it is.

my HUMBLE opinion, if you will.

:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Star Wars?........................... or Star Trek??????


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" .... beam me up .... "


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Okay....

May the force be with you....


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Negative posters will get the IGNORE button from me every time.
My life is a much better place without such nastiness.
I come here to relax and enjoy myself and my friends.

May the Force beam you up!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Black Flagged by Raid*



Shadowracer said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to say Superfist is a troll, but posing a question like this on a board with mostly pancake fans...yeah that's a trollish move. (I just got done having it out with SCI's "house troll" and don't have the patience.)*********snip


"House troll" LMAO! Thats funny right there, I dont care who you are! 

Her Majesty's Royal Turdship Nico Juantoilette' Grossboog? Lord of all Bottomtooth and self proclaimed Chief Constable of the Up Yer Uncton Livery Police?

Naw not here. For the record? He's "Oh" fer two here....we called an exterminator and had the place sprayed for bugs. Although there was some slithering along the door and window sills; and a followup visit was required, the guy did it for free. 

(title pun intended)


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Is it against HT's T.O.S. to have yr own opinion or to speak yr mind about things? Why the name calling? Why the lynch mob just bcz someone doesnt like something? I dont think its right or necessary to belittle somebody or say they are wrong, simply bcz you dont agree with them.. Yr not required to post comments on the threads you read, so if you dont like what someone says, just move on to the next. I speak not only from experience, but my belief in being able to speak yr mind and not getting critized for it. If someone posted how much they love a certain style of car, would any of you treat that person the same way if you dont like it? Would you call them names or bash that person for saying they like something or would you simply accept it and not care about follwing the post further? There will never be a day that everyone on here agrees with each other 100% or likes exactly the same things. Thats what makes this site great! Some of the remarks toward other members on this thread is what makes it not so great! 

5¢..keep the change!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

really like the references to TOS by someone who has violated nearly everyone!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

To express your disatisfaction with something is one thing, but to outright call something "junk", is another. How about if I said people that "play" with inlines are lazy and have no imagination, or really don't have enough "tuning skills" to get the kind performance you can from a pancake chassis, what kind of response do you think I would get? Really dont care for inline chassis', but, more power to those that do! Just right church, wrong pew for me!


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Lol @ bill hall. I wouldn't have said it as colorfully as you, but yeah..that guy. I managed to leave him sputtering, but alas...Nico must have something on the guy that runs the show over there...as they deleted all the fun stuff. 

Is Nico the guy known as Deane?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nico aka Lord Montoilette aka Deane aka chop65.. Yup, all one in the same... 

I've had the pleasure of speaking to a few folks who live on the upper peninsula of Michigan. According to them, all the folks who live "under" the bridge are trolls.. :tongue: Sorry... local humor if ya don't get it. :lol:


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

SuperFist said:


> Most of the slot car racing I’ve done is with modified FRAY style Aurora T-Jets.
> 
> I know a lot of people like them, but personally I still can’t justify the attraction of using something that is an inferior design like the pancake motor slot cars.
> 
> ...



Its an opinion.."right" or "wrong" its still his opinion and he should be free to share it. Nobody said you have to share it & I certainly dont see how it justifies anyone to act like a child by calling names and beating him up over it. Just bcz you think he's wrong, doesnt mean you're right is all I am saying..


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Shadowracer said:


> Is Nico the guy known as Deane?


The one and only....

Hi guys, checking in after "trolling" my regular haunts for awhile. My take? All slot cars are junk. On the other hand, there's no such thing as a junk slot car that's set up right. And I think traction magnets suck. Though I'm miles away and unlikely to ever be closer to the Midwest Series, I love building my pancake motored "gravity unlimited" cars and thrashing the beans out of them on my home track against the TrakMate. Even going to break down and build a few inlines, old school HT-50 cans and the new "mini" motors. I do have a couple BSRT's and Wizzards that'll turn laps in the high 1 second range on my 5x10 40' lap length home track, but, I find a 4.3 sec lap with my best gravity car's tail hanging out all over more fun. That's just me. 
Drag racing? I find it boring, but it's obvious many here dig it like no other. that said, I haven't had continued exposure to that style of racing, either. No problem. I like lexan bodies, too, not into hard bodied cars. Run what you have fun with. Let the rest of us run what we have fun with. Long and the short of it, I've never really met a slot car of any scale I didn't like.

BTW, for those interested, there's a very informative thread over on the P.O.S. forum about gravity unlimited cars and racing.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I have boxes full of all kinds of slot cars. 
I like em all, but have little time for any of them.
I think the real art of slot cars is in home made brass chassis.
Everything else is just customizing.

BTW
Didn't we already have this disscussion in that"Magnet racing is not racing" thread?
Seems like someone got bounced for that...


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nico aka Lord Montoilette aka Deane aka chop65.. Yup, all one in the same


Ok just curious on that. Anyway my apologies to the original subject. I've wandered away from the original point of the thread.


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

Magnet racing is racing, as is drag racing, gravity (non-mag, that is, unlimited, t-jets, A/FX, etc) racing is racing, crash and burn is racing, marshelled racing is racing, running two hot wheels down that darned orange track is racing, it's all relative. It's all good. It's just the design and class of car that varies, as does the requirements of the car's set-up to fit it's design and class.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I don't race, so speed isn't a factor for me. To say that a T jet is a "Junker" is a bit uncalled for. Considering the the majority of these chassis are 40- 50 years old, and there are tons of them still in use today says something.
> 
> Every inline chassis I've ever tried to take apart, broke. I have yet to take one apart and put it back together and have it run. As for inferior, shall we consider the Atlas, Lionel and Bachmann box motor and gear set ups inlines too?


I wonder what you do wrong on the inlines? 

Back in the early 80's when I had Aurora G-Plus cars I took them apart and put them together without breaking them. I lots my share of brushes though, rocketing them across the room to never be found again. Those G-Plus F1s were fast, and could drift very good, but I eventually changed over to to the TOMY motors with traction mags for the SPEED. 

I am a SPEED junkie! More SPEED, more SPEED! 

Actually I have not broke hardly any of my TOMY cars, but they are stock. I don't spend hundreds of dollars building race versions.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Star Wars?........................... or Star Trek??????


Love em both, but episode IV, V, VI, over I, II, III. Feel the Force Luke.

P.S. I think B5 was the best.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I was weaned on the vibrator chassis ....... I hit the ground running with the pancakes (Aurora) ..... when the non-magnatractions hit, they were too squirrelly for me. I've tried a few Gplus cars but got tired of fixing/hiding dings in the wall. As for one being better than the other, well, seems hard for to me say ....... they're just SOoooo different.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I owe Doba an apology,i had him mixed up with another guy.
Sorry Doba.
Rick

But now you know where i stand on calling someone a troll,don't do it,there's lots of other ways of doing things besides flinging out the troll word.
Report the post is one that comes to mind.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

vansmack2 said:


> I wonder what you do wrong on the inlines?
> 
> Back in the early 80's when I had Aurora G-Plus cars I took them apart and put them together without breaking them. I lots my share of brushes though, rocketing them across the room to never be found again. Those G-Plus F1s were fast, and could drift very good, but I eventually changed over to to the TOMY motors with traction mags for the SPEED.
> 
> ...


You need to understand me vansmack. I'm not only on the other side of the fence, I'm 4 pastures away... I'm an old school train/slot car type guy for the most part, I don't race what so ever, and go fast is not part of my agenda. Slots are moving scenery for my trains... or is it trains are moving scenery for my cars? I always get that angle mixed up. :lol: 

All I know is we're all playing with little cars that are guided by a groove and powered by rails. That is our commonality. What's best for some is not desirable for others. Some people swear by them, others swear at them. But they're all simply little cars!! The O.P. calling what some treasure "junk" is uncalled for. I have no use for in line go fast cars, but that doesn't make them trash. They're just another facet of our beloved hobby.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*...*

Huh? [blink, blink] Whuzzuh? Somebody trashin' Atlas, Lionel 'n Bachmann? Well, s'okay - free country, I guess. Long as you're respectful to Marx ... Good chassis, Marx ... y'know - f'r iss time ... BlBrrbt...[back to sleep] ...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*movin on?*

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fun, Fun, Fun............that's what we all want to have right?*

I love all slot cars!!

Pancakes with Sausage, bacon and scrambled eggs please!! 

The inlines are just as much fun to race as the Pancake cars.

Sometimes I like to FLY!

Sometimes I like to put my AFX Semi truck on with as many Pups as I can pull around snakey corners and ups and downs. Just like real life driving.

When you crash in Pancake mode it is like real life crash time. 

When you crash in FLY MODE it's like Woaaaaaaaaaaaah look at that. 

Bob...Most of all I enjoy the FUN stories and pics everyone here on HT post...zilla


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

slotcarman12078 said:


> You need to understand me vansmack. I'm not only on the other side of the fence, I'm 4 pastures away... I'm an old school train/slot car type guy for the most part, I don't race what so ever, and go fast is not part of my agenda. Slots are moving scenery for my trains... or is it trains are moving scenery for my cars? I always get that angle mixed up. :lol:
> 
> All I know is we're all playing with little cars that are guided by a groove and powered by rails. That is our commonality. What's best for some is not desirable for others. Some people swear by them, others swear at them. But they're all simply little cars!! The O.P. calling what some treasure "junk" is uncalled for. I have no use for in line go fast cars, but that doesn't make them trash. They're just another facet of our beloved hobby.


I was just wondering what you were doing wrong putting them back together and breaking them.

As far as the rest of this thread. To each his own. Pancake lovers enjoy your pancakes, I like to eat them every once in a while, but I don't race them. those who do race them have fun. Inline lovers have fun with your inlines. Traction magnet car lovers have fun with them.

Slotcarman like you said they are all toys, and that is how I view them too. By the way I also have several HO trains, mostly Mantua and TYCO, which will get you ridiculed from serious train guys.

Enjoy all, that is hopefully what we are here for.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Poken the Bear*



Shadowracer said:


> Ok just curious on that. Anyway my apologies to the original subject. I've wandered away from the original point of the thread.


No apology required. There wasnt a well honed point to the original question anyway; other than to just toss a rock at a wasps nest. So per normal we got what that particular question always leads to. Some of us grey backs have already been here 874 other times. 

On the lighter side Shadow, your diversionary story chronicling your narrow escape from the House Troll at the "Blather Vortex" provided sufficient time to let bygones be bygones. Additionally it helps to polarize things and see who's where with what they think they know regarding the history of our board, the past behavior of particular members, and slot history in general. 

For the record Johnny didnt club a baby seal here...he flagged a frequent perpetrator of inflammatory tripe who has the rap sheet to match. I sent him a gold star because I too have a long memory. 



And yes, they do allow Troll Boy to operate with complete immunity in the Bather Vortex. I suspect it's either nepotism or a some latent Loyalist envy over being 0 and 2. It's always comical to watch the moderators and administrators at SCI scurry around scooping up troll poopie and creatively censoring the permanent record.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hornet said:


> I owe Doba an apology,i had him mixed up with another guy.
> Sorry Doba.
> Rick


 
I was wondering what that was all about. Thanks, apology accepted & no hard feelings.

And Yes, the 'report post' button is a useful tool. Sometimes, however, if someone comes in and craps on the rug, it is just faster to deal with it immediately and get out the Carpet Fresh & Febreeze . . .


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> I guess Formula Vee must be the junkers of the 1:1 racing world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But... THEY ARE! So is any class based on the Mazda RX7. 

However those junker classes can be lots of fun. Close competition and not insane speeds. :thumbsup:

It's all good.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Just to side track on SuperTroll. I see his latest self appointed job is to seek out any hint of anyone even thinking about a new product or business and rat them out to the board owner. 

SuperTroll was later spotted bemoaning the fact that information and pitcures about the new Dash chassis test shots were not posted on that forum. LOL.. I wonder why.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I dunno. I think that's more of a reflection on SCI and how its run. One guy can only do as much as he's allowed to.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks Doba.
Somehow i got you mixed up with someone else,and i am truly sorry,i leapt on you a bit hard.
Rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I have a question...*



Hornet said:


> If you hadn't pee'd me off slightly Dobby old boy,i'd build you a fast inline so you can actually see what ones capable of,but i only send cars out to guys i figure that know their head from their bottem end,and you my lad don't qualify,sorry Rick


... is "Dobby" on the _Build & Send Him A Car_ list or the _Don't Build & Send Him A Car_ list now?...... I vote Build & Send Car.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Probably a problem with the languish but whats wrong being a troll.
I have met lots of nice trolls in my time. Even nerd trolls can be be fun in case one si able to make sense out of what they are saying. 
Only bad thing about trolls they stealing babies but what else do to when you need one to play with you. Trolls are slot heads and sloting alone is boring and it doesn't really make much sense.

Mario (I'd love to be called a troll)

BTW: Please don't compare pan's and inlines. It is a sure way for agravation and nasty behaviour.
Get the best out of certain basic design. It is like my bike, it turns 38 this year and i do my utmost to keep it on the road, to make it more reliable every year and faster but that goes without saying. But wouldn'T compare my old trustee waterbuffalo with a fireblade or other modern stuff they can out do mine in nearly every aspect except style. But to me they are boring. I don't have to do 150+ to get an adrenaline rush mine does it at 100. But as Tjets they both have character.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

*Inquiring minds want to know!!!*



Hornet said:


> If you hadn't pee'd me off slightly Dobby old boy,i'd build you a fast inline so you can actually see what ones capable of,but i only send cars out to guys i figure that know their head from their bottem end,and you my lad don't qualify,sorry
> 
> Rick


Hornet, just a small question here; Is my pal "Dobby" on your *"Build And Send Him A Car List"* or the *"Do Not Build And Send Him A Car List"* ???? My vote is for "Build And Send Car" I am really sure that "Dobby" knows which end the poop comes out of!!  pig


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Suzi ?*

Mario, so you have an old Suzuki GT750 2-Smoker Triple ? I had one too- back in the 70's 



foxkilo said:


> It is like my bike, it turns 38 this year and i do my utmost to keep it on the road, to make it more reliable every year and faster but that goes without saying. But wouldn'T compare my old trustee* waterbuffalo* with a fireblade or other modern stuff they can out do mine in nearly every aspect except style. But to me they are boring. I don't have to do 150+ to get an adrenaline rush mine does it at 100. But as Tjets they both have character.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

good guys here, reason prevails and everybody plays nice. Any mention of Lord Montoillet gets my attention immediately..... in the old days he even ran his own forum, may still, he controlled that by personally screening and approving any new members before they could post. I think he had two or three ID's so he could fawn over himself. Not real lively, as you might expect.

Slot cars racing is as racing anything is - if all was formula libre then there would be one race series and a small pool of winners. Part of racing is getting the most out of a specific set of rules or formula, and winning by details - building, driving and strategy. Can be frustrating, but there is no argument that some designs have stood the test of time. Love the RX7 and FV reference, great things to learn in and race competitively on a time or money budget, just like Briggs karts - or stock t jets I guess.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Build doba a car, or the gods from slotcaroues will be angered into a fury and strike down and obliverate superfist just for fun.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Ralph,

yeah it is one of those smokers. In fact we, the wife and I, got actually two in running condition and at least 1 1/2 in parts. In addtion we have Kwak 550 Zephyr and a Suzuki t350 in parts. Plus my father in law gave me his Velocette LE which was already more or less in my possion as i had it rebuild and was servicing it.

Mario


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Seeing how he wasn't really "that lad" afterall.....*

_Will Master give Dobby a fast inline??... _If Master gives Dobby a fast inline Dobby will be... free !


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

AND THAT!! Reminds me of a classic!!! heh heh!!!  pig


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Nico aka Lord Montoilette aka Deane aka chop65.. Yup, all one in the same...
> 
> I've had the pleasure of speaking to a few folks who live on the upper peninsula of Michigan. According to them, all the folks who live "under" the bridge are trolls.. :tongue: Sorry... local humor if ya don't get it. :lol:


I live in Marquette on the shores of lake Superior in the UP, I can confirm the troll name for those who live below the Mighty Mac. I prefer "Apple Knockers" for those down below. The Jokes on me, I still have 3 feet of snow in my front yard and the nearest good hobby store is 3 hours south in Green Bay Wis.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

So hows Doba's fast inline build coming? Any pix yet?

I'm very curious about the mechanism that differentiates between the common hole and the arsehole. It sounds very technical.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> It's always comical to watch the moderators and administrators at SCI scurry around scooping up troll poopie and creatively censoring the permanent record.


He said troll poopie........:thumbsup:

As one who has gone to the mat many times in retaliation of this neanderthal, I will just say this:

I hope the INS is REALLY doing their job. Keep him over there. He's been making noise about visiting Canukland.

To our friends from the great frozen lands north,I'll only say this once:
If you let him down here.......I'll make sure you NEVER win another Stanley cup again..........ever.

Consider it the curse of the Montoilet.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

smalltime said:


> to our friends from the great frozen lands north,i'll only say this once:
> If you let him down here.......i'll make sure you never win another stanley cup again..........ever.
> 
> Consider it the curse of the montoilet.


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

Below is one of the better inline cars on the market that we 
raced for the first time this season. We race these cars right
after our Modified T-Jet race. Durable, easy to work on,* made in USA*.
It is nice to have both classes to shake up the competition.

http://www.daveshoraceway.net/StormPriceList.html

Modified T-Jet 6 second class

















Storm Extreme 3 second class
























*Dave's HO Raceway*


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

acdc 
go bothways!!!! pancake and inlines!!

opps probably just dc, no slotless


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dude, this is my kinda track... as much as you can possibly fit on the table!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

cwbam said:


> acdc
> go bothways!!!! pancake and inlines!!
> 
> opps probably just dc, no slotless


Or Vibrators? *smirk*


----------

